# Dealextreme Pipe-Tool



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a pretty short review of a pipe-tool from dealextreme, how much can you really write about them?

It is my first review so any critisicm is highly appreciated. It is mainly written for myself to try to find a good template for reviews.
I don't have a camera ready so you will have to live with the pictures on the site.

The tool in question is this:
Stainless Steel Pipe Cleaner - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

*Fact-sheet:*
Price: I payed $2.80 shipping included.
Size: The tool mesaures 3 ¾''
Material: Stainless steel

*The looks:*
As this is a highly subjective thing I won't say too much about it. I like how it looks, others might not.

*The function:*
-*Tamper:* Works well even though it could have been a little bigger in my opinion

-*Pointy thing:* It isn't a round tool which makes it a bit harder to bend. I have managed to bend some on the czhech variant from time to time when keeping them in a poorly chosen pocket. It is also a bit longer than the czhech one.

-*Spoon/Reamer:* The big difference compared to the traditional czhech is that the spoon is replaced with something more like a reaming-tool.
It is a bit harder to get tobaccoscraps and ash out of the pipe with it but coupled with the pointy thing it handles just fine.
It does however work better at scraping ash and coal of the walls if you want to do some small adjustements on the cake, say you notice an even spot or a flake of tobacco that's stuck to the wall.
One thing to consider is that the tool itself is wider than it's czech counterpart, just over ½''

*Buildquality:*
The tool has some flex from time to time and like with all of these kinds of tools I suspect the hinge might be a bit loose after much use. But it's well machined and on par with any other tool I've tried.

*
Value:* It's hard to judge value on a <3 item. If it seems interesting to you buy one and try it.
*
Overall:* I like the tool and the reamer is more usable to me than the spoon. Recommended to try


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I love when reviews include technical terms like "pointy thing" and "the spoon". :wink:

Thanks for the write up Bj.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, Björn! I have payed upwards of ten buck for a pipe tool and it was not even stainless. Never ceases to amaze me, the kind of things people find and share here at Puff!


----------

